# Headset & Bottom Bracket Grease???



## tcr1016 (Jun 29, 2008)

I was told by a bike tech that the shop just uses Mobil 1 Synthetic Grease (auto grease) for Bearings on the Headset, Bottom bracket, suspension. He said all the bike greases are cheap auto grease and don't last as long as Mobil One.

Does anyone else use auto grease for bike bearings? It sure is cheaper than bike grease.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I have used it in the past with no problems....You can even use strait vasoline

but I like the clear White lightnening greese now days


----------



## oopsthathurt (Aug 5, 2013)

Being South Florida and all, I just drip sweat all over the bike and it stays lubed.


----------



## madriaanse (Jan 6, 2011)

This stuff?

Mobil MOBIL 1 GREASE Automotive Grease : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## MotoDane250 (Jun 7, 2007)

I been using it for the last few years and have never had any issues with it. Just built up my gf's new bike with it last night.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

yep, auto grease for me too. Many bike companies just buy and rebrand auto grease anyway. I don't see Park Tool having on-site chemistry labs. There are different types of grease though, so just pay attention to what you get as it will make a difference. Greases are usually rated as NLGI#0, #1, #2, or #3. The higher the number, the thicker and stickier the grease. NLGI 0 is extremely watery and I'd not recommend it for anything on your bike. For a BB, linkage pivot, or headset, I'd suggest NLGI#2 in either synthetic or normal. NLGI#3 is just too thick in my opinion, and you might get some churning/aeration if you pack a lot of it into the bearing. Additives in the grease like Lithium (often denoted along with an 'EP' in the name) are nice for high-pressure situations, but are not really necessary for the loads you'd see on a pair of cranks.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I use marine hub grease (boat trailer axle grease) because it's a bit more water resistant. I get it from harbor freight in the smaller grease gun tubes because I don't go through so much that I want to bust out a huge tube, I can cut the tube length down pretty easy as I use it, and it's a bright blue so I know what I've lubed & cleaned and what the LBS/OEM lubed.


----------

